# owncloud client



## rayit (Jan 31, 2013)

I spent a lot of time trying to get the owncloud client running on my freebsd FreeBSD laptop, but did not succeed. Does somebody have a howto?

*M*any thanks,
Raymond


----------



## fonz (Jan 31, 2013)

rayit said:
			
		

> I spent a lot of time trying to get owncloud client running on my freebsd laptop, but did not succeed.


Why not? Care to disclose what you tried and what the problems/errors were?


----------



## rayit (Feb 1, 2013)

*Here error*

Hello Sorry for not posting more information.
I used the instruction of the owncloud website.

Compiling the ocsync gives me following error. I reinstalled sqlite3 but could not solve this:


```
[rayit@freeraysam1 ~/owncloud/ocsync-build]$ cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="Debug" ../ocsync
-- Could NOT find CMocka (missing:  CMOCKA_LIBRARIES CMOCKA_INCLUDE_DIR) 
-- Found SQLite3: /usr/local/lib/libsqlite3.so
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:97 (MESSAGE):
  Could NOT find Iniparser (missing: INIPARSER_LIBRARIES
  INIPARSER_INCLUDE_DIRS)
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:288 (_FPHSA_FAILURE_MESSAGE)
  cmake/Modules/FindIniparser.cmake:36 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
  src/CMakeLists.txt:14 (find_package)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
[rayit@freeraysam1 ~/owncloud/ocsync-build]$
```

Thanks
Raymond


----------



## Zaid (Feb 3, 2013)

You will find owncloud in the ports tree: www/owncloud


----------



## rayit (Feb 3, 2013)

*www/owncloud is the server version and no client*

www/owncloud is the server version and not client.

greetings
Raymond


----------



## KdeBruin (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm having similar problems but fixed the mentioned problem by installing the devel/iniparser port. Now I get the error


```
owncloud-client/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c: In function 'c_copy':
owncloud-client/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c:128: error: 'ENODATA' undeclared (first use in this function)
owncloud-client/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c:128: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
owncloud-client/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c:128: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** [src/std/CMakeFiles/cstdlib.dir/c_file.c.o] Error code 1
```

This is probably a problem with includes but I did not have time yet to look into this. Will get back here when I've had time to figure this out.


----------



## MadHatter (Feb 13, 2013)

ENODATA is a linuxism, isn't defined in the FreeBSD libc. Someothers use ENOATTR instead (e.g.http://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=753)


----------



## rayit (Feb 13, 2013)

*same problem...*


```
/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c: In function 'c_copy':
/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c:128: error: ':r' undeclared (first use in this function)
/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c:128: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync/src/std/c_file.c:128: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** [src/std/CMakeFiles/cstdlib.dir/c_file.c.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync-build.
*** [src/std/CMakeFiles/cstdlib.dir/all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync-build.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/rayit/owncloud/ocsync-build.
```


----------



## rayit (Feb 13, 2013)

http://copilotco.com/mail-archives/bacula-devel.2007/msg00764.html

Found this but do not know what to do...


----------



## MadHatter (Feb 14, 2013)

Could you paste your src/std/c_file.c to pastebin please?


----------



## rayit (Feb 16, 2013)

*ocsync/src/std/c_file.c*

http://pastebin.com/WYDjGH3f

Here the requested file.

thanks
Raymond


----------



## sterum (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,

First of all, sorry for my bad *E*nglish. 

I'm also interested in getting the owncloud client running on FreeBSD. I was able to compile
ocsync and mirall with some dirty hack and *I* was able to start the program but after a few moments it crashed with Signal 11.

But perhaps together we could get it running.

The patch you linked in #9 is in binary form. When opened with a hex editor you get this:

```
#ifndef ENODATA
/* not defined on BSD systems */
#define ENODATA EPIPE
#endif
```

Then compiling should get a bit further.

But then the next error came up. I didn't exactly remember which, but *I* think it was in file 
	
	



```
src/std/c_string.c
```
.

Well *I* think *I* must set up a jail to repeat the steps *I* already made.


----------



## sterum (Feb 17, 2013)

```
/usr/home/stefan/Downloads/ocsync-0.70.3/src/std/c_string.c: In function 'c_utf8':
/usr/home/stefan/Downloads/ocsync-0.70.3/src/std/c_string.c:296: error: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
```
was the error *I* got.

I found a "solution" somewhere on the net (don't ask me where). But *I* can't remember it.

And *I* turned off iconv support via ccmake.


----------



## sterum (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, *I* got it. 
	
	



```
[100%] Built target ocsync_client
```

In src/dst/c_string.c *I* changed the line 296 from 
	
	



```
dst = wstr
```
 to 
	
	



```
dst = (void*) wstr
```
And on line 320 *I* did the same. But *I* really don't know what this means. Here we need a C/C++ programmer :stud.


----------



## hippy2094 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just followed the guide here myself and can verify it worked, for completeness, to disable iconv support you need to execute cmake like this: [cmd=]cmake -DWITH_ICONV=OFF ../ocsync-0.70.3[/cmd].

I know this may be blat*a*ntly obvious to some, but I had to work out how it's done, so thought I'd share


----------



## reakktor (Apr 20, 2013)

Just registered in this *marvellous* forums to backen and post needs to have a working owncloud client on FreeBSD platform.

Owncloud server is such promising and easy to install via www/owncloud - is there any guru willing to take an owncloud-client port?

Would be really, really great to have a working sync client! Would even take part in crowd funding for this port...

Regards,
Alex


----------



## NewGuy (Jul 2, 2013)

I started a port of ocsync today and thought I just about had it done when a misconfigured cmake build over-wrote my port's Makefile. Back to the drawing board.

Update: I have created a port for the ocsync client. It works fine for me, though I imagine someone with a bit more experience writing ports will want to polish the Makefile to make it neater/more efficient.

I feel it is important to note that for this port to build the versions of the ports cmake and cmake-modules need to be the same version. One bug which drove me nuts is that if you install cmake-modules from a binary package and cmake from source using the ports tree, you currently end up with two conflicting versions and ocsync will not build. So, if the ocsync port doesn't build, make sure cmake and cmake-modules have matching version numbers.

The port has been submitted for consideration by the ports team. You can test the port or track its progress by following this PR: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=180205

Since Alex suggested crowd funding, I'll happily accept donations sent to surdus@welovemetal.com


----------



## kraduk (Jan 20, 2015)

Note: This port appears to have been replaced with deskutils/mirall which installs fine.

Sorry spent a few hours hacking around with this until I discovered this and this game high on googling.


----------

